# Trebuchet. How far can you fling a golf ball?



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I got right at 100 feet on the maiden voyage today after filing the all important hook on the end of the throwing arm.

Next I'll try adjustments to the length of the sling cords and them maybe adjust the pivot points. Then I'll try tilting it forwards or back to dial in the optimum trajectory.

I think I can eventually get 150 feet. I don't want to add any more weight, I think the frame work is maxed out.

This is an original design built from scratch starting with the logs cut from an old cherry tree out of an orchard. It's all held together by wedged through tenons, sliding dovetails and wood pins. It can be completely taken apart in about 20 seconds after a few taps with a mallet. It has a foot activated dovetailed hinged stirrup trigger gizmo that works great. My one concession to modern hardware is the straps into the concrete weight and two washers. 

This was fun, Bret


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

really cool


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Fetchez la vache!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazing project. Please post video of siege on enemy gate.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The evil tan army doesn't stand a chance. That is really cool.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I can beat 100 feet with my 60 deg. wedge.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*G*

Maybe you can, but not Tiger these days.....

Very nice work on the catapult...can't spell trebochey....
This is an anarchists weapon of choice ....not illegal, portable, single shot, low recoil, unobtrusive?
Full size would be next?  bill


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

I watched a very interesting special on these once. A weapon invented by the Chinese, given a French name and made famous by the English....:blink:

Anyhow, what they found in their experiements is that they were able to gain significantly more distance and stability by adding wheels to the base allowing the base to first roll forward as the weight drops then backwards on the opposite swing and surprising coming to rest in nearly the same spot it started.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Ella Menneau P. said:


> Fetchez la vache!


:lol:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Neat siege machine Bret.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's just cool. You can't just show us this thing and not show it in action. Take a video and post in on Youtube and give us the link. A very cool project.


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> That's just cool. You can't just show us this thing and not show it in action. Take a video and post in on Youtube and give us the link. A very cool project.


I second this!


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice looking Trebuchet.
In school we had to build one of these things. The one a buddy and I made was huge compared to all of the others. It took 3 people to pull the arm back and lock the pin. We had 20-25ft of surgical tubing would around 2 eye bolts that flung the arm at a stagering speed. We knew we were on to something when we broke a 2X4 flipped on its edge. After that broke, we stepped it up a notch to a pressure treated 4x4. After 3 shots with that, we snapped that all to hell too, but not before making whatever we were throwing go 3/4 of the football field. The next closest throw was no more than 15ft. Needless to say, we easily won that competition, and aced the project.
Nick


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Full size would be next?  bill


Why is it that my first thought when I saw that was...

"I wonder if I can slide that past the HOA?"


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm surprised there isnt a national competition on building these and seeing who can hurl something the farthest.Looks great.


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

Itchy Brother said:


> I'm surprised there isnt a national competition on building these and seeing who can hurl something the farthest.Looks great.


Have you ever watched "Punkin Chunkin"?:yes:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Trebuchet or Catapult?*

Nick, 

It sounds to me like what you built might be considered a catapult rather than a trebuchet, utilizing spring loaded tension rather than a dropping weight and leverage. Due to the whipping action of the trebuchet, I think they a capable of greater throwing distances.

There are lots of videos on youtube of people flinging all kinds of things, including pianos and cars, with some items being thrown many hundreds of yards. 

My treuchet is for someone interested in the technology without going to the extreme.

Bret


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Bret, 
Your right. Mine was a catapult because of the loaded tension. Probably much easier to make than your trebuchet. I'm sure the person you are building it for will love it.
Nick


----------

